# After I get my new floor I need bi-fold doors.



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Okay not to sound snobby but the bi-fold doors at Lowes are really pretty skimpy. I want something a little more hefty with more personality.

I hated my old bifold doors but I came across this bifold door hardware manufacturer that makes me want to try bifold doors again -

http://jhus.com/100fd.asp

Whats nice is the doors have wheels instead of guide pegs making it a heck of alot harder for it to just "jump the track" or something like that.

The problem is my old bifold doors are all mismatched and stuff. I.E. some are metal some are wood some are full solid doors some have the slats. And others have solid on the bottom and slats on the top.

So now I have found the hardware for the doors but I don't know where to find good quality bifold doors.

Any suggestions besides make your own since I am NOT a handyman when it comes to woodworking.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

If you want something decent I would check out a local lumber yard or place that makes doors. you will pay more but you can at least see in advance the quality.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

There are many cheap bi-fold doors and hardware so I would do some looking around at many places. Maybe some custom door companys in town too. It will cost more but your see things there that you will not at Lowes.
That hardware looks good at the site you posted but there may be better with all metel rollers. Just get good doors that have no pressboard in it. Drill hole for all screws to keep it from spliting the wood and if you use a cord or cordless screwdriver do not over tighted it. Best to get the screws in almost all the way and then finish tighting by hand.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

LOL, I can't help you. I hate bifold doors. Bipass are better but not quite as fancy. I ain't crazy about bipass either. 

I worked apartments for quite a few years, hence my hatred for bifold doors. The best ones I ever worked with were the metal ones with sound deadeners in them. They look nice, are quiet, and will not split. They even have mirrored doors in the metal.

Unless you can find doors made of solid oak I advise against wooden bifolds, especially if you have kids. Kids closet doors were almost a full time job for me in the apartment business. Toss some clothes in the way, try to slam door like damb kid. Crack!! 

At least with the metal doors all dumb folks could do was bend them. A pair of tongs and 5 minutes and the door was fixed. 

Did I mention I hate bifolds??


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Well I am all out of options if I don't go with bifold thats why I want quality wood ones.

Bypass - Ruled out by the wife.
Accordian - Ruled out by me
Curtains - UGLY neither of us like.

Really this just leaves bi-fold. I figure if I go high end on the hardware and wood I may be able to save myself the grief of what you mention. I really truely hated the ones we had in the house.

I called around but I was agast at the prices 300$ a door for solid wood ones and the hardware I linked to was about 40$ a door... To do my entire house that would be over 3k just in doors and hardware. I was hoping to keep this under 2k with going higher end because going with stock bifold is only about 400$ buying from a place like lowes.... There should be a hppy middle but I really can't see it.

UGH


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Look for door manufacturers that sell odd stock and styles they no longer want to stock. There are also places online that for materials exchange that are also good for free or next to free stuff. Here is an example of one in MN
www.mnexchange.org


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Don't know for sure but if you can get a bi-fold that has a bottom track then that helps. I have seen that in a old house that had pocket doors. But the track was layed flush into the floor.
So if you can get one then your want one that will look right or you can make it look right.
Plus your want it so you do not trip over it.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Yeah I can't do a lower track because I have laminate in the house. As well on the other side of the coin 2 of my old bifolds did have the lower track and they were horrid as well as the others that didn't have it.

I am thinking better hardware and strong doors would be better than this flimsy tracking and hollow door construction.

I just need some better deals that I can't seem to find here in Fl.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yea good doors and hardware seem like way to go. Even better if the is a door company in town so you can go see and play with the doors to see how well it all works. But even if there was a place in town will they have then setup for show or not I don't know.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Look into the metal doors "unless" you want to stain/varnish them. They make some really nice ones that you can not tell from wood and they do have sound deadeners in them. They do not sound like a freight train rolling down the tracks like the el cheapo metal doors do and you can get them with a wood grain pressed into them.

I liked the mirrored ones Becky and I had in our first apartments bedroom. Bec was kind of fond of them also. Maybe you really didn't need to know that but we were newlyweds.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Now they make great looking fiberglass doors that look just like wood and you can paint or stain them just like wood too. But they will not warp like wood can so look into the fiberglass doors. My dad got a really nice new front door that is fiberglass with stainglass oval window in it. The window is 3 panes to so the stain glass is in the center and the plain smooth glass on each side so it is also easy to clean the window.


----------



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

StumpedTechy said:


> Well I am all out of options if I don't go with bifold thats why I want quality wood ones.
> 
> Bypass - Ruled out by the wife.
> Accordian - Ruled out by me
> ...


most urban areas still have a local fabricatior that has survived lowes, home desperate, etc.....they make affordable "standard" style doors.....in southern california, this company is called TM.Cobb...among their selections are 1-3/8" thick bifold doors (louvers, false louvres, flat slab, and raised panel in several configurations....they are sold with the regular hardware, but i'm sure they could be adapted to anything you've found

the trick is to find this company in your area.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Any good size town will have many door company's and local fabricatior and ones that do both. 
Then something to think about is the door opening.
Lots of homes they just put in the bifold doors in a opening that is just wallboard and then trim around the out edge of the door. 
So if your going to put in nice doors then trim the opening in wood first. It will look so much better having it so it's all wood around the door. Then with casing on all 6 sides.


----------

